

Ask HN: Is del.icio.us the last remaining yahoo service you were using - mrphoebs

With the sunset of delicious, yahoo's reach in my daily life is essentially nil. Is it the same for other people out there?
======
staunch
Yahoo could completely shutdown and I wouldn't notice until someone told me.
Even Flickr.

------
waterlesscloud
Flickr, and I still have a group of friends that I communicate with via a
private yahoo group.

------
cmoylan
I still have a Yahoo email address that I use whenever I don't want to give
away my real email address.

~~~
bmm6o
Me too. Gmail is for people I trust, yahoo is for when I want the email but
don't want the sender to have my "real" address (e.g. hotel/travel
confirmations), and hotmail is for when I don't even want the email.

------
dstein
I haven't used a Yahoo service since the 90's.

~~~
msquared
I know this doesn't add anything in particular, but I'd like to reinforce your
point.

Ditto.

------
GBond
They are still best for apps that rely on high content value, thus I still use
them for Finance and Fantasy Sports.

------
iuguy
I use Yahoo mail for signing up to things. I check it once or twice a year. I
have a flickr account but wouldn't notice if it disappeared. I use Yahoo site
explorer for SEO tracking though, and that's useful. I also use Delicious more
or less daily.

------
Jun8
It's the one I was using on a daily basis. Apart from that I occasionally I
also use Flickr and BOSS named entity recognition service.

------
dwc
I had stopped using del.icio.us a year or two ago. That may have been the only
Yahoo! service I had ever used.

------
jeffepp
Fantasy Football, that's about it.

------
kgutteridge
Yahoo email that gets checked about once a month, Flickr but sure I could move
to picassa its only because of the convenience of iPhoto + flickr

Delicious is the only service I used at least every other day

------
bbgm
Delicious and Flickr.

------
hasenj
I still check my yahoo email from time to time, just in case. Yahoo mail could
totally shut down and I wouldn't even care.

------
itg
Flickr

~~~
InclinedPlane
I'm still angry that yahoo bought them. Since then they've let flickr stagnate
while the rest of the landscape innovated around them (almost making them
obsolete) and they've added the encumbrance of being forced to login with a
yahoo account.

~~~
byoung2
I tried to sign up for Flikr and noticed Yahoo had bought them. Refusing to
sign up for a Yahoo account, I now use Picasa for photo storage and sharing.

------
gw666
It's the only Yahoo service I've used in _years_ , and I use it every day.
<sigh>

------
khandelwal
I use the geocoder. It's terms seemed less restrictive than Google's.

------
mrphoebs
I totally forgot flickr, its the site I most visit.

